# Mikmar bits- good or bad?



## Melon027

I have been reading up about Mikmar bits and have seen a lot of great reviews and quite a few not so great reviews (mostly about breakage). They are pretty costly and I'm trying to decide if they are worth the investment. Anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## TexasBlaze

My mare was in a scary mikmar with a chain bit and a wire across her nose to control her as she was a blown up barrel horse whom was previously abused at the ripe old age of 4. I only used it once trying her out and i will never put her in anything like that again.


----------



## BubblesBlue

I would personally only use them on a experienced horse that could respond just by the lightest of lifts of the hand and also only used by an experienced rider.
It's like a spade bit in a way and we have had countless threads of that, all arguments on the good vs bad on them...


----------



## trailhorserider

What makes you attracted to the Mikmar in particular? Are you wanting a combo-type bit with a noseband?

I have never used one, so I really can't tell you first hand experience. But I have never been inclined to try one either. They just looks so bulky. And no tongue relief. And made of aluminum. Nothing about them makes me want to buy one.

What I do have experience with are the Myler bits made by Toklat. They are very nice quality and my horses like them. I have not tried their combo bit, but I am sure it is as high quality as the bits I do have. If you are looking for one of those combo-type bits with a noseband, I personally would try a Myler. If nothing else they are made from better materials (stainless w/sweet iron mouth) vs. aluminum with the Mikmar. So if I were inclined to go that route I would try the Myler instead.


----------



## SorrelHorse

I don't like mikmar bits. There are better bits for the same amount of money, or less money. Such as Billy Allen bits, Myler bits, etc.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

We had a Arab in a Mikmar bit, he was crazy with it. He always threw his head up in pain, etc. probably because of the people who handled the bit...Even in experienced hands I wouldn't do it. 

They're just harsh bits IMO...


----------



## kitten_Val

Here we go again... _Please, be more precise WHAT bit you are talking about before you start bashing Mikmar as a brand. _I'm sorry, but it's really p*ssing me off (excuse my French) when people just say "Mikmar is harsh". 

Mikmar snaffles are _*awesome*_! In fact _*the best*_ I've seen/tried (better than super expensive KK Ultra). Both my mares go in Mikmar snaffles, and they prefer them over 5-7 bits I tried (KK, Myler and Stubben including). I know bunch of people with the same very nice experience with Mirmar snaffles. 

Here is what I use for several years already

Mikmar Bit Company

Mikmar Bit Company

Could you, please, tell me how harsh are those? :?


----------



## Sherri1104

*Get the Mikmar DVD and learn more about them!*

I purchased a Fox Trotter who was very comfortable in a Mikmar Combo. My initial reaction was they looked bulky, and more like a torture device than a bit. I would NEVER use one. Then I decided to educate myself a little and ordered the Mikmar DVD which explains how their bits work. I learned that they were specifically designed to do less damage to a horse's mouth than traditional bits (in the hands of a novice, or heavy handed rider.) I am not good at paraphrasing so won't even try; but the DVD made a lot of sense. Suffice it to say, I ordered a Mikmar Featherlite Combo and love it. It works off nose pressure FIRST, then bit, chin and poll. It is surprisingly lightweight. My horse is very happy in it. My trainer and I have used both a snaffle and the Mikmar and he is just fine in both. We are sticking with the Featherlite Combo. And I ignore the people who think it looks weird, because they haven't done their homework.

Hope that helps you a bit!!! Good pun eh?!


----------



## tylerhorseman

I started with the mikmar training bit yes it looks harsh but i used it in a very expierenced horse and it did great he responded awesome and as normal the bit actually just broke which ive been reading is a problem with it so i ordered the feather bit from mikmar and i cant wait to get it because i just started using the training bit on another horse before it somehow broke (not while being used on a horse) and it worked good


----------



## Cherie

I have loved the ones I have used. I have two horses that ride better in their Mikmars than anything else I have ever put on them. They are not harsh and they are not even a little like a Billy Allen. They are even less like a spade. The only bits I have had the even remotely worked like a Mikmar have been handmade bits, I have 2 Greg Darnels and 2 custom handmade bits that worked similarly, but the Mikmars work better. 

The ported bits have a bushing in them so they can be ridden one handed or two handed without twisting in a horse's mouth. 

I have had several horses over the decades that did not like a bit, jointed or ported, that rested on their tongues. It took a handmade bit before the Mikmars came along. 

I wish they came with a sweet iron mouth, but that would not be possible with the bushing that makes them work so well. The sweet iron would rust and lock up the bit's action. 

I have loaned one of my Mikmars to other trainers and every single one of them gave it back and told me that they ordered one for themselves after using mine. I have a tendency to just use mine on horses that are fussy or not responding quite as well as I think they should on my other bits. I probably should use one on every horse for a while just to see how they work on everything.


----------



## KigerQueen

I would like to get one. I used to have soft hands but the constant tug of war with my mare has somewhat ruined my touch.


----------

